# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  > Еженедельные отчёты  >  Отчет CyberHelper - раздел Помогите, за период 22.05.2017 - 29.05.2017

## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *165*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *279* Получено карантинов: *34*, суммарный объем: *291* мб Обработано файлов: *280*, суммарный объем: *549* мб Уникальных файлов: *278*, суммарный объем: *539* мб Признаны безопасными: *119* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *7*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*
 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=211883 - найдено зловредов: *2* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=212350 - найдено зловредов: *1* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=212530 - найдено зловредов: *1* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=212254 - найдено зловредов: *1* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=212520 - найдено зловредов: *1*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 
 c:userseugeneappdatalocallowsearchgosearchgo.dll - *1* c:windowspsgopsgo.ps1 - *1* c:programdatakmsautoskmsauto net.exe - *1* c:userssenseyappdatalocalbackground_faultbf.dll - *1* fujitsu fu403d xp.dll._3f9812e7128dfe1b5766174518e475e5284349cc - *1* c:userspb1appdataroaming10-strikerealtek hdrthdcpl.exe - *1* c:documents and settingsall usersapplication datawindowscsrss.exe - *1*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды* 
 not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win64.BitCoinMiner.aqo - *1* not-a-virus:HEUR:RiskTool.MSIL.HackKMS.gen - *1* Trojan-Downloader.PowerShell.AdLoad.a - *1* not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Agent.kcwn - *1* Trojan.Win64.Wdfload.bgk - *1* Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.silkre - *1* Trojan.Win32.Fsysna.ekke - *1*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

